
Living in California Is Living on the Edge - spking
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/07/existential-dichotomy-living-california/593902/
======
kian
Whipping up fear of lack of preparedness, which is quite reasonable, only to
dump the solution in the very last sentence as a credit card and a trip to
Home Depot. Has the Atlantic always been such a submarine den?

